# Snow, Snow Snow everywhere



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just look what snow does to our city and me without AWD/4WD


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Very nice, I call that surge like that a “Christmas tree”... Columbus was like that on Saturday. I drive a Highlander so my truck handelled it well. I never got the 4x cause I was dropping off a pax but I did get several high 3x


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> Just look what snow does to our city and me without AWD/4WD


Off to shopping for one you go, then.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Same here in Vermont. Surge has been going 48 hours straight! I think some of our ants found out "all season" tires are as worthless as bald tires in 2 feet of snow. But today I learned a hard lesson; Uber PINGS me for long distance pickups that take me out of the surge zone. And I was STUPID enough to accept. Not anymore. F that.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Off to shopping for one you go, then.


 If I could afford it, I would, but I already work a full-time job and drive Uber/Lyft on the weekends, there's not much more I can do other than sell my body maybe


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> If I could afford it, I would, but I already work a full-time job and drive Uber/Lyft on the weekends, there's not much more I can do other than sell my body maybe


Getting a 4WD might not be worth that...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> If I could afford it, I would, but I already work a full-time job and drive Uber/Lyft on the weekends, there's not much more I can do other than sell my body maybe


LOL if you sold your body you would be an Uber pax.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Snow is the best ant repellent in the rideshare industry


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Snow is the best ant repellent in the rideshare industry


LOL it sure is! 8 more inches here tonight. SURGE!


----------

